# Giving blood after IVF treatment



## FlyingCat (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi,

I'm trying to find out which IVF drugs stop you giving blood in the UK? I've heard that Menopur is one that means you can never give blood again but don't understand why? And what other types of drugs would have the same restriction - sadly the blood donation center folks were not able to help... too detailed I think.

Any help appreciated!


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Sorry I don't know what the regulations are for blood donation in relation to previous drug treatments. The link to the national blood service gives some guidelines on circumstances not suitable for donation http://www.blood.co.uk/can-i-give-blood/who-cant-give-blood/

I can't see any reason from this list that you couldn't donate if you've undergone IVF. The hormone used these days in fertility treatments aren't from human sources

/links


----------

